# A breakthrough in heart transplant surgery



## Warrigal (Oct 24, 2014)

A hospital in Sydney has now successfully used non beating hearts from deceased patients to transplant into three people. The last one was only three days ago but the first was three months ago. All patients are doing very well.



> *Australia claims world first in heart surgery*
> 
> 24th Oct 2014
> 
> ...



I remember the very first heart transplant carried out in South Africa by Dr Lance Barnard. It seemed unbelievably miraculous way back then. Today we are much more blasé but this development is still rather special IMO.


----------



## oldman (Oct 24, 2014)

I think this is truly amazing. I have questions about this, but for now, I applaud the doctors and those that did the research that aided in this breakthrough surgery.


----------



## QuickSilver (Oct 24, 2014)

That has been one of the draw backs to organ transplant, particularly heart transplant, and the reason many people don't want to be doners. Organs had to be harvested from brain dead  doners before actual physical death occurred.  There was a fear that doctors would not do everything to save someone if they were going to use their organs.  This would increase the number of organs available too,  since actual circulatory death is no longer a deterrant to organ harvesting  This is a phenomonal breakthrough.


----------

